
The Conversational VC Pitch - marojejian
http://avc.com/2017/10/the-conversational-pitch/
======
marojejian
I agree with Fred on this, and am glad this is a trend. A "presentation" it
static and unengaging for both sides: VC's can tune out and avoid eye contact.
Entrepreneurs can act without thinking, helping to avoid stress. The results
benefit no one.

It's been my experience in VC that few pitches which don't evolve into true
conversations are effective. So one should plan to build conversion, to build
a connection with your audience.

That said, I do like having slides to fall back on, or refer to, when needed.
But I try to minimize the time that anyone looks at them, vs. at other people.

------
AndrewKemendo
After 5 years and 100s of Investment Decks I think investment decks are
actually terrible for founders. All they do is give investors infinite reasons
to say no. All of our best investors came on board without seeing a deck - and
it was a long coffee or dinner that was the conversation.

I've never met an investor that said "You know slide 12 really sold me" but
plenty that said "Slide 12 really showed me that this isn't right for us right
now."

Also none of the big 5, or whatsapp etc... had investor decks. Media kits,
sure, but no investor decks.

